# Failed iui now ivf lesbian couple



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi I have had 3 failed iui with donar sperm.
My problem is I am a lesbian so natural conception won't be happening!
Before my iui's I have had several blood tests hsg ovary scans and a months tracking cycle scan.
Nothing has been found to be a problem.
How ever my uterus is tilted and my cervix is very stubborn .
It is narrow towards the entrance to the uterus :-( I now have to have a hysterocsopy to look inside my cervix and womb and stretch me wider!
Iv also been advised to try ivf . 
Financially we have spent 6k already !
I have a regular cycle I ovulate every month too .
I'm only 27 and I'm nervous of my outcome


----------



## Catlover2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello! 

I'm so sorry you have been through such an emotional day - if it helps at all I cried at work today too. 

It's not easy when you're ttc and we are 4 years in with no joy so I know just how you feel. If you want to chat sometime let me know. Sounds like we both need a pick me up! 

Kate xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Calladene!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I had 5 failed IUI's before I switched to IVF and it worked first time, I hope it does for you too! Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transexual (LGBT) ~ CLICK HERE

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE There is a sub section for donor sperm.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Calladene, hope you're ok!


----------

